# slowly getting better....i think



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

here are some piccies of a few things i have made recently, there are others but theyre not much good

















































this looks the same but is knitted in a diff stitch










and this one I might try putting on eb ay


















the colours are deep purple and red, it looks a bit lighter in the photo, know i am not much good, but it has given me something to do, and i am hpoing they'll look better on


and my sewing patterns have arrived, but I waiting on a sewing machine before I start those


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Very good indeed, 
I am hopeless at sewing or knitting .


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw well done!
They are really cute!!!
Wish i could knit or sew or sumthing!!!
x x x
x x
x


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww lovely you just need a furbaby to get in them now


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That spikey last one, i have crocheted with it, its a bugger to do isnt it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> That spikey last one, i have crocheted with it, its a bugger to do isnt it!


you COULD say that!!! I never used it before, finding it really hard to see what I am doing, but on the plus side it does cover up rather uselss knitting of mine lol....

I am almost finished doing a jumper in it rather than the coat in the picture, but i dropped some stitches, took me AGES to find them all again! You just cant see what's what lol


thanks for the lvoely comments every1, I know theyre not much good, but I enjoy making them.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

Awww well done and very cute! I agree now you just need a lil furbaby to put them on


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

ok...girl look at what you have done! A GREAT JOB!!
ok ok so take you right hand extend over your left shoulder and give your self a pat....now I mean it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> ok...girl look at what you have done! A GREAT JOB!!
> ok ok so take you right hand extend over your left shoulder and give your self a pat....now I mean it!



lol, thanks!!!

Finished the other one now, not too bad.

Keeps me busy, although I have something new to knit for.
My mom is having two kids over from russia, chenobyl . THeyre coming in june for a month. THey dont have any toys, teddies, very few clothes etc.

So I am going to knit them some teddies, scarves etc. ANd crochet some blankets for winter for them.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

oh that will be great for them! And you know they will love it!


----------

